# Odd/Funny Looking Lights



## donn_ (Sep 27, 2008)

Let's see some strange looking but functional lights.

Here's the beginning of a multi-head system of lights based on a TnC single cell AW-C Li-Ion body with integral clicky:

First is a Mule, with a P7/MadMax+ LE by Milky:











Next, an Aleph 2 head with a P7/Flupic LE by Datiled and a cut-down Khatod 20mm heavy stipple reflector by Milky:










Finally, and not as weird looking, an Aleph 3 with a GDuP LE by the Shoppe:






I intend to get a P7 LE into that head eventually.

Let's see your weirdos!


----------



## Ganp (Oct 5, 2008)

That's a very nice 'C' outfit you have there Donn.:thumbsup:

Here's my strangest looking combo' ....






A Vital Gear FB1 body with a 2 degree optic head.


Colin.


----------



## lctorana (Oct 5, 2008)

donn_ said:


>


 
Useful feature that - a torch built into an impact driver wrench.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 14, 2008)

Definitely a weird looking Frankenstein light you have going there Ganp...bet that thing puts out a wall of light! :naughty:


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 14, 2008)

It should put out more like a pencil beam. It is a 2° optic. Bad ***.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 14, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> It should put out more like a pencil beam. It is a 2° optic. Bad ***.



Hmmm...I guess I have a lot to learn about optics. I'd love to see some beamshots!


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 14, 2008)

I've tried incan and LED setups in this but I think it might be best as a candle stick holder. 

-LT


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 15, 2008)

^^ I actually think that looks nice


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 15, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> Hmmm...I guess I have a lot to learn about optics. I'd love to see some beamshots!



Unfortunately I don't have such an optic. It's his 
I am not that much into pencil beams. 

But I sure second the beamshot request 

bernie


----------



## Ganp (Oct 16, 2008)

Bernie and Toohotruk - here you are. 



 



The Carclo 2 degree optic was fine with a Luxlll, but not much good with anything else as modifying it to get the beam focused was difficult and rarely sucessful - well when I tried anyway.:sigh:

It could not compete with XR-E driven throwers so I reluctantly shelved the project.


Colin.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 16, 2008)

Lunal_Tic said:


> I've tried incan and LED setups in this but I think it might be best as a candle stick holder.
> 
> -LT


 
It’s like the statue of liberties torch:twothumbs!


----------



## gswitter (Nov 23, 2008)

Prototype combat armor for a Negra Modelo bottle...





Millennium Turbo Head / Leefdapter (C2M) / TnC E2C / Valiant Concepts ARC-E / yaesumofo CR2 twisty

Hosting an ARC mania SSC P4 tower module w/SDC1000 and running quite well on an RCR2...








Yeah, I'm bored.


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah that looks really funny...:twothumbs


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 24, 2008)

yea gswitter, +1 big time


----------



## donn_ (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok, Gordon...

I'll see your stubby light, and raise you this:











I should have included something for scale. That's a 1xD tube on a Mammoth head.


----------



## nikon (Nov 26, 2008)

Air Force penlight


----------



## csshih (Nov 26, 2008)

epic weird.


----------



## Illum (Nov 26, 2008)

Ganp said:


> That's a very nice 'C' outfit you have there Donn.:thumbsup:
> 
> Here's my strangest looking combo' ....
> 
> ...




EPIC weird indeed!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 26, 2008)

mm.


----------



## Illum (Nov 27, 2008)

that uh...
How long will the KL4 go on one CR2 cell?


----------



## brighterisbetter (Dec 2, 2008)

Dang DaFAB, whatcha gonna do with that thing?


----------



## 22hornet (Dec 3, 2008)

nikon said:


> Air Force penlight


 
Hello,
That's nice and interesting. Can you give any more details?
Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## nikon (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Joris...The light is made of the same sort of material as the military anglehead light from Fulton Industries. It uses two AA batteries and a standard 222 incan bulb like most penlights. Under the head is a knob which can be moved forward to slide a red filter over the opening. I won't post a picture of this as it looks absolutely obscene.

The light operates by sliding the button on the pocket clip downward. Below is a closeup of the writing on the side of the light.


----------



## 22hornet (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks, Nikon.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## donn_ (Mar 4, 2009)

This thread's been sleeping!

Here's a strange looking but very functional light I just put together:






It's an FM 1x AW C body/clicky with a gutted-out 2nd generation KL3-BK.



All that remains of the insides of the KL3 is the domed lens.






The head now contains a Malkoff P7 drop-in.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 4, 2009)

Good thread. I've been a sucker for odd little lights since long before CPF. Most of these go back 10-20 years. Some of you might see a familiar face.






Geoff


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 4, 2009)

Found a few more odd balls from the post CPF era. Maybe a little more recognizable.






Geoff


----------

